# Lionel Texas Special #211



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just received the Texas Special #211 one powered and one dummy A units, I won on e bay. 


If I run the dummy with the shell on it wobbles side to side, enough sometimes to make it jump the track. 

If I take the shell off the frame runs around fine.

They both have the reproduction skirts if it matters.

Anyone know of a fix to make it stop the side to side wobble?

I guess this question pertains to all the Lionel Alcos that were made.
Has anyone encountered this problem before?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The side to side wobble sounds like the truck/frame mounting, I've run across that with many Lionel cars before, but not with locomotives. What I do for the cars is either tighten the rivets if they're riveted, or add washers for the ones with easily removable trucks.

That one is the "forward only" version, right?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Does the shell has a weight on the rear that hangs on the door portal? My 1055 does. The 1055 has no reverse.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I Googled and found one reference to a guy who fixed a more modern diesel dummy wobble by putting small pieces of foam between the frame and the trucks. But, I have no idea if that's applicable to the old Alco.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I used to have one of the powered units, but I sold it. I think I'd have to see it to figure out what I'd do to try to fix it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> The side to side wobble sounds like the truck/frame mounting, I've run across that with many Lionel cars before, but not with locomotives. What I do for the cars is either tighten the rivets if they're riveted, or add washers for the ones with easily removable trucks.
> 
> That one is the "forward only" version, right?


This is the dummy unit....no motor.



T-Man said:


> Does the shell has a weight on the rear that hangs on the door portal? My 1055 does. The 1055 has no reverse.


No weight inside, the power unit has reverse but it is the dummy that wobbles.
The power unit is fine.



tjcruiser said:


> I Googled and found one reference to a guy who fixed a more modern diesel dummy wobble by putting small pieces of foam between the frame and the trucks. But, I have no idea if that's applicable to the old Alco.


Thanks all, I will have to fool around with it.
3 things to try, washers,weight and foam.
The trucks are held on by a retaining clip.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I knew it was the dummy unit, I was referring to the set when I asked "forward only". 

If they're held on with a retaining clip, I put a washer of the correct height under the clip inside the car, that usually makes a big difference in rolling stock, no reason why it wouldn't work with the dummy, which is really just rolling stock.


----------

